# My Red Beetle Cabrio Turbo 2005



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Everybody my name is Marvin from México City

my car is a new beetle 2005 cabrio Turbo red and these are the changes

The car is this





2.- Change of the new hood

The old hood































The new










the video








3.- the euro logo






The old seats











The project





the lever





the new seats





























the old wheels



the remus







the hood coverages












testing wheels OZ



The fans boys




the project Turbo S burmpers 

*




*


The litle changes
























the new wheels







a video 













on Satélite city





































mate black





intercooler 



















installing intercooler













in this moment the car is stoped cuz my mechanic man is not finished yet, so a pause



greetings from your friend Marvinr9............vag´s fan


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! Nice pics! I like what you did with the interior; nice work! :wave:


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you billy

Now a pic of the bumper


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, on the interior; did you have it reupholstered at a shop or did you swap out the seats, from a different car?  I love the red stitching on the seats; really sets, off the car nice!


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

hi billy, really it wasn´t a swap, it was a reupholstered with the same oem seats, here in mexico there is a bussines very good

http://www.vestiauto.com.mx/


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, their work; is incredible! What did they charge you; for the whole job; if you don't mind me asking? That would be very expensive; here in the USA! What happened to the OZ wheels; they look awesome! :laugh: 
So, are parts pretty cheap in Mexico for the VW New Beetles; because, they are made there? :screwy: It looks like; you are able to find all the parts you need; to fix up your Beetle! :wave:


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

yeah bro it was expensive 11,000 pesos like 1000 dlls 

with te OZ never was satisfactory for me cuz i had an aristos so looks the same


for the parts so so for example bumpers, lights, hoods, etc etc yeah is easy cuz the beetles are made on Puebla Mexico

but for example if i want a bumper RSI, logos R LINE, red lighs of the leds, rsi accesories etc tec is too dificult why? i dont know

for example here in México the Turbo S bumper costs 300 dlls

other example is the kit RSI, on Mexico there is not and europe costs 4000 dlls


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Billy for example these leds hére costs 400 dlls ...expensive



The cabrio belongs to my friend Mora


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Do you ask me for the Oz wheels? 

My friends Sarre told me : i sell my Oz 

These in his cabrio 



But i dont like on beetle


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:Love it!


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Tks Tigh


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Ready íntercooler installed 

Tks ti my mechanic and friend el Biru 

He is Am excellent Person and An intelligent mechanic Man 


The pics


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

My friend at the door


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I really like ur interior retrim. The seats are perfect. I wish we got those here in the US:beer:


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Tks again Tigh

The seats Are Style Gli 

Alcántara + leather seats


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

My friend Dieselbeetle with his The Beetle And me at Azteca Stadium


----------



## livingez_123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Its amazing what a quality top can do for the looks of the car. The seats look great too!


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

Tks friend 

Moré pics


----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)




----------

